# website design question, Win7



## chiavet

I have been using an older version of Frontpage for a website I have been maintaining for 15 years. Not surprising but Win7 didn't recognize the program because of how old it was (FP98 w/FP2000 upgrade). I have read on some sites that more knowledgeable webdesigners, than I, don't use or like FP. Some just type the code. I used FP cause it was easy for me and what I wanted to accomplish. I know some code but due to RA typing html code is now too difficult. Anyway, I heard MS now has something called Expressions for web design. Can you edit pages designed with FP using expressions and is it similar enough to FP that I won't be lost? I have heard FP2003 will work with Win7. I have thought of just buying FP2003 and stick with what I know. 

Any guidance/opinions is greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## brent.charlebois

MS Expressions is used with their Access database. You cannot use it to modify your FP files.


----------



## Fjandr

If you want something with the smallest learning curve, sticking with what you know is the best way to go. While I would personally not use it, if it's suitable for your task (and you're not ever expecting anyone to pick up the maintenance of the site where you left off), by all means continue to use it.

Frontpage has a bad reputation because it produces code which is horrible to work with manually. As a result, its usage is usually limited to hobbyists producing sites that nobody else will ever end up working on. If a site grows to the point of needing additional help, it's usually time to move to different production tools.


----------



## chiavet

I appreciate the replies, even thought is was 8 months later. :rofl: Anyway, I did end up just buying a 2003 ver. of Front page. and things are working fine. 

Eventually there will be someone taking over but all that they will need to so is add photo pages or delete pages that are no longer needed. Which I believe I can show them how to do it and will be around if they need help.

So here is the site I maintain if anyone is interested. Circle City Corvette Club Website Would like some constructive criticism. 

Thanks again for replies

cin


----------



## Fjandr

Heh, I didn't even notice this was a necro'd thread. :grin:


----------



## chiavet

Geeeee, just learned a new word. Necro'd meaning: a thread is described as being a necro thred, or necro'd if it is older than six months old. THANKS :grin:


----------

